# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  benauwd en moeilijkademen

## Eagles

Hallo.

Mijn naam is Dirk en ben 19 jaar.

Ben de laatste tijd erg benauwd en kortademig, en in mijn slaap adem ik heel snel en hard.
Ben onlangs wel verkouden geweest maar heb dit al een paar maand.

Wat kan dit zijn?

----------


## DokterFlip

Als dergelijke een paar maanden aanhouden, is het zaak om er eens naar te laten kijken. Via het Internet is dat niet mogelijk. Ik raad je daarom sterk aan je huisarts te bezoeken.

Aangezien je er al een paar maanden mee rondloopt, hoeft dat geen spoedafspraak te zijn. Maar er is iets niet in orde, dus ik zou zeker binnen een week of twee een afspraak maken.

Zoals ik al zei, het is via het Internet niet mogelijk te zeggen wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn. Om een klein aantal van de vele mogelijkheden te noemen:

vocht in de longen vanwege een ontstekingvocht in de longen vanwege een longaandoeningvocht in de longen vanwege een probleem met het harteen geperforeerde long waardoor er lucht buiten de longen is gekomeneen klaplong, waardoor je effectief nog maar één long hebteen stofwisselingsprobleem waardoor de zuurgraad van je bloed te hoog is (acidose)een nierprobleem waardoor de zuurgraad van je bloed te hoog is (eveneens acidose)enzovoort, enzovoort, enzovoort
Een persoonlijk onderzoek is echt de enige manier om uitsluitsel te krijgen.

----------

